# Help IDing a rifle...



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I know the photo is horrible. I'm working on a trade for this and this is what he sent. It's a DPMS but he didn't know the model. He said he bought it new a year and a half ago. Any help?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

If I had to guess I'd say it was the Oracle...

*308 ORACLE ATACS*


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Dec 26, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> If I had to guess I'd say it was the Oracle...
> 
> *308 ORACLE ATACS*


Thanks. If it's a .308, I'm not interested. I just wish the guy knew more about the guns he buys.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

m1ghtysauc3 said:


> Thanks. If it's a .308, I'm not interested. I just wish the guy knew more about the guns he buys.


Sorry, meant sportical

http://dpmsinc.com/SPORTICAL_ep_136-1.html

Gun looks like a .223
Ask for a better picture of the receiver.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Sorry, meant sportical
> 
> SPORTICAL
> 
> Gun looks like a .223


I agree. Has some kind of replacement railed handguards, and non-folding iron sights.

That slick-sided upper doesn't have a brass deflector bump, so shooting it left-handed might not be pleasant (hot case-in-the-face could be dangerous -- seriously!). Also no ejection port dust cover, so no way to keep dust out of the upper/bolt-carrier area when woodswalking/hunting/outdoor target shooting. For a right-handed occasional shooter that won't be running it hard or hot, it might be just fine.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

that is a .223 but I would not give more than $4-500 for it.

It has nothing on it to be worth it other than the lower reciever and that is hoping that it is one that is in SPEC. DPMS is not the best of all AR brands you can buy. The upper is not a good one. That one is cast, not forged and not going to stand the test of time. Sights are OK but not great. Just about $50 bucks worth. Standard buttstock, another $50. The most valuable part of that whole gun is the bolt and carrier assembly and the lower. Those two things alone are about $350.

The fact that is is a fully functional weapon is the rest of it. I would not hold my breath for better than 1.5-2" groups at 100 yards.


----------

